# looking for sheet music by Handel



## Festus (Aug 11, 2020)

I have a NAXOS recording of Handel harpsichord Suites Nos. 4,6,8
I would like to find the sheet music for
Suite No. 6 in F Sharp Minor - Prelude
and
Suite No. 7 in G Minor - Sarabande

My problem: I have done many searches for the music but can not find the Suite No. 6 selection - I can only find the Prelude for Suite No. 8
and
if I do find a Prelude for Suite No. 6 it is not what is on the CD.
Am I barking up the wrong tree or has anyone else encountered the same issue.
Thanks,
Festus
.


----------



## Caesura (Apr 5, 2020)

I pulled up the complete sheet music from IMSLP for both suites. Are these of any help?

Suite No. 6 https://imslp.simssa.ca/files/imglnks/usimg/3/33/IMSLP397791-PMLP29884-Handel,_Georg_Friedrich-Werke_2_06_HWV_431_scan.pdf

Suite No. 7 https://imslp.simssa.ca/files/imglnks/usimg/a/a3/IMSLP397792-PMLP29691-Handel,_Georg_Friedrich-Werke_2_07_HWV_432_scan.pdf


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

https://www.prestomusic.com/classical
Press on sheet music, they do ship wold wide ( except for Outer Mongol and that kind of places)


----------

